# Wcdma في انظمة اتصالات الجيل الثالث



## Eng:Aubad (25 أبريل 2010)

[FONT=&quot]wcdma[/FONT][FONT=&quot] في انظمة اتصالات الجيل الثالث [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]حلقة بحث باشراف الدكتور المهندس: *محمد نجيب صلاحو*[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اعداد الطالب عبدالله ثابت سالم[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]موضوع حلقة البحث [/FONT][FONT=&quot]wcdma[/FONT][FONT=&quot] في انظمة اتصالات الجيل الثالث وتتضمن النقاط التالية:[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]1-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] wcdma[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]في أنظمة الجيل الثالث[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]2*- الوصلات الهوائية وتوزيع الطيف لأنظمة الجيل الثالث*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]3- جدولة لأنظمة الجيل الثالث[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]4*- الاختلافات بين *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]wcdma[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] والوصلات الهوائية للجيل الثاني[/FONT]*
**[FONT=&quot]الاختلافات الرئيسية بين [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]wcdma[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] و [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]gsm[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]5- الشبكات والخدمات الرئيسية[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]6- خدمة تحديد الموقع في [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]wcdma[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]7- مساعد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]gps[/FONT]*


----------



## nooralhaq (26 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الخير على المواضيع القيمة


----------



## ًwimax (26 أبريل 2010)

Thanksssssssssss


----------



## mnr.eng (27 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## العبادي_079 (28 أبريل 2010)

*الله يعطيك العافيه أخي على المشاركة الاولى لك وهي أكثر من رائعة وجزاك الله كل خير إن شاء الله*


----------



## احمد هندسه (2 مايو 2010)

1000 thanks


----------



## علي طه (9 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك@@@@@@@@@@@@@ وحمة من الله لو للوالديك انشاءالله


----------



## alaasab3 (10 مايو 2010)

thank you so much


----------



## سوبر ماجنت (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مش عارف اقولك ايه بجد


----------



## بحرفياض كاظم (21 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## عماد الكبير (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mrinimed (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*thank you so much*​


----------



## khalid abdelrhman (25 ديسمبر 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## HSPA (25 ديسمبر 2010)

great jop


----------



## بشار الحمداني (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا نور الحاج على الاكتف.....ممنووووووون


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (29 ديسمبر 2010)

أرجوا نشر معلومات عن طريقة البث بCDMA والترددات العاملة بها مع طرق التشفير لها . وهل اجهزة wcdma تعمل عليها خطوط cdma ام لا وكيف تتم المعالجة لتعمل عليها بحالة عدم العمل لها


----------



## searcher_2010 (2 يناير 2011)

شكراً


----------



## حيدر الغربان (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## eng.dina86 (14 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

